# Pseudempusa Pinnapavonis



## sean (Mar 14, 2007)

i have done a search on this but could not find any clear cut information. what are the best conditions for keeping this species. any other information that you think will be useful would be appreciated. thanks, sean


----------



## Rob Byatt (Mar 15, 2007)

Sean,

this species is very tolerant of human error durings its development. They do well kept as you would _Sphodromantis_ spp., that is, 75-85 F and spray once with water every three days.

They will feed on all livefoods offered.

Subadult females require a fair amount of space to moult due to their long legs. A sweet jar is an ideal sized container one they reach this stage.

Breeding is more troublesome as the females tend to like the taste of the male :wink:

Please ask if you need any more info on this species - I'm coming up to my second generation now so I'll probably be able to help.

Rob.

ps. here are a few pictures if you are struggling to find any

http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j262/rob...20pinnapavonis/


----------



## randyardvark (Mar 15, 2007)

i love this species they love to backflip until subadult interesting build...long and skinny and the threat posture of the adults is incredible, and the only fatality ive had was due to a cricket munching on one whilst it was moulting (my error)

other than that, almost bomb proof! waiting for mine to mature!


----------



## sean (Mar 15, 2007)

thanks for the replies guys. and cheers for the link rob. also just wondering, you mention that subadult females need space specifically... is the se-xual dimorphism in this species great?


----------



## Rob Byatt (Mar 15, 2007)

No worries. Subadult females of this species are actually quite large, definately larger than a male. males can mature in pint pots, though I wouldn't advice this. It is the size of the legs of the female that causes problems in narrow enclosures.

Females approx. 100mm

Males approx. 70mm and very much more slender.

Rob.


----------



## sean (Mar 15, 2007)

thanks for the info!


----------

